# التصميم على الانفجارات Blast Design



## anass81 (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع طرح سابقا عن تصميم الملاجئ في غزة على الانفجارات ذكرني ببعض محاضرات اخذتها في امريكا متعلقة بهذا الموضوع وذلك ضمن مادة التصميم الديناميكي للمنشات.

الدراسة والتصميم بشكل عام كان يتم بمساعدة جداول جاهزة مصدرها خبراء الهندسة الانفجارية في الجيش .

وجدت انه من المفيد اعطاء بعض الضوء على هذا الموضوع كي تعم الفائدة وارفقت ملفا يشرح بعضا الشيء عن هذا الموضوع , وسوف احاول الحصول على المزيد باذن الله.


http://www.fema.gov/pdf/plan/prevent/rms/426/fema426_ch3.pdf

http://www.structuremag.org/article.aspx?articleID=472

http://www.scribd.com/doc/21229/Blast-Design-Formulas

http://www.orbin.nl/presentations/Blast_Proof_buildings.pdf

وهذا بحث مفيد عن التصميم على الاخطار المتعددة (زلازل + رياح+انفجار) وهو موضوع مهم لم يأخذ حقه من البحث والدراسة

على فكرة صاحب البحث من جامعة بوفالو وهي من اشهر الجامعات التي تقوم بالابحاث على الزلازل بامريكا (انتبهوا لاسم الباحث)

http://mceer.buffalo.edu/meetings/AEI/presentations/12Ettouney.pdf

وهذا رابط لكتاب مفيد عن التصميم على الامواج الناتجة عن الانفجارات

http://www.4shared.com/file/1063368...suring_The_Dynamic_Response_Of_Materials.html

كما قمت بتجميع الملفات المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع في مجلد واحد كي يسهل التنزيل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11799062/3fe2c052/BLAST_DESIGN.html

والله هو اولا و اخيرا الحامي والناصر لعباده وما علينا الا الاخذ بالاسباب

"ألا إن نصر الله قريب"


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور م. أنس على هذه الإضافة.. بارك الله بك.. 

من وين إجيتنا إنت؟؟ 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## مرور الكرام (11 يناير 2009)

كلمة شكر غير كافية ولكن لا أملك غيرها الآن


----------



## anass81 (11 يناير 2009)

مرور الكرام قال:


> كلمة شكر غير كافية ولكن لا أملك غيرها الآن



لا اريد سوى الدعاء

نسأل الله القبول وعلم ننفع به الامة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 يناير 2009)

بصراحة أنت كده عاوز لك بوسة 
لأن خالص كلمات الشكر دي بقت موضه قديمة وقليلة في حق بعض الأخوة أمثالك


----------



## anass81 (11 يناير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بصراحة أنت كده عاوز لك بوسة
> لأن خالص كلمات الشكر دي بقت موضه قديمة وقليلة في حق بعض الأخوة أمثالك



لا اريد سوى الدعاء في ظهر الغيب يا اخي 

على كل بوستك مقبولة

لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء

"ان الله ولي الذين امنوا"


----------



## khad4 (11 يناير 2009)

المرجع الاساسي لتصميم تلك المباني طبقا للجيش الامريكي
http://www.ddesb.pentagon.mil/TM 5-1300, November 1990.pdf
مع بعض المرفقات يفيد في تصميم تلك المنشآت


----------



## newart (22 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك

موضوع مفيد وجميل ومن النادر ان تجدة في المنتديات
​


----------



## JiJ (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم بارك الله بك وبامثالك
اريد ان استفسر ان كانت المراجع المذكورة تشمل حمولات الصدم IMPACT LOADING 
والتي لا تقتصر فقط على soft impacts كما هو الحال في الانفجارات
عند بحثي في الحمولات الديناميكية كان هناك مرحلة تفرعت فيها الحمولات الى صدم وانفجارات واقصد بالصدم ..القذائف الصلبة او حتى اصطدام سيارة بركيزة جسر مثلا او الاصطدام الناتج عن سقوط كتلة ما في الابنية الصناعية المعرضة لمثل هذا النوع من الحوادث...
ان كان لديك مراجع متوفرة عن هذا الموضوع ارجو ان تشير اليها..فانا احتاج لاي توجيه ممكن
شكرا جزيلا لك:84:


----------



## anass81 (27 يناير 2009)

JiJ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم بارك الله بك وبامثالك
> اريد ان استفسر ان كانت المراجع المذكورة تشمل حمولات الصدم IMPACT LOADING
> والتي لا تقتصر فقط على soft impacts كما هو الحال في الانفجارات
> ...



السلام عليكم 

المراجع المذكورة سابقا جميعها عن ال Soft impact

اما عن طلبك فارجو ان تكوني اكثر تحديدا حتى استطيع المساعدة

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع اريد ان اسئلك اخ انس اتعتقد انهم بامريكا يصممو على هذا الاساس طيب ليش في تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر هوت الابراج بطريقة سريعة رغم ان الطائرات لم تكن طائرات حربية و لاشئ ام مشارعهم المستقبلية حتصير هيك وتتلغ فكرة الملاجئ وشكرا


----------



## khad4 (28 يناير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع اريد ان اسئلك اخ انس اتعتقد انهم بامريكا يصممو على هذا الاساس طيب ليش في تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر هوت الابراج بطريقة سريعة رغم ان الطائرات لم تكن طائرات حربية و لاشئ ام مشارعهم المستقبلية حتصير هيك وتتلغ فكرة الملاجئ وشكرا


الاخت الفاضلة
تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة احمال الانفجارات من الامور التي تزيد تكلفة المبني جدا
وبالتالي يوجد العديد من مستويات الحماية عند تصميم تلك المنشآت تبدأ بوضع حواجز واجهزة كشف معينة لحمولات مكافئة من مادة tnt الى الحماية الكاملة للمنشأ من التعرض لتفجير مباشر بأستخدام مقذوف او ما شابه ذلك وتختلف تبعا لذلك طبقا لوزن المقذوف ونوعه (2طن غير 100 كيلو وهكذا) كما يوجد احمال خاصة عند التصميم لمقاومة النووي وهذا موضح بالتفصيل فى المواصفة الاساسية tm5-1300 اما كودالمباني الامريكي فلا يشترط تصميم المنشآت لمواجهة الصدم المباشر ولكن بأستخدام مستويات من الحماية تختلف من ولاية الي اخري


----------



## anass81 (29 يناير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع اريد ان اسئلك اخ انس اتعتقد انهم بامريكا يصممو على هذا الاساس طيب ليش في تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر هوت الابراج بطريقة سريعة رغم ان الطائرات لم تكن طائرات حربية و لاشئ ام مشارعهم المستقبلية حتصير هيك وتتلغ فكرة الملاجئ وشكرا



السلام عليكم

كما اجاب الاخ4 khadفان التصميم على الانفجارات يختلف باختلاف اهمية المنشأ 
1-منشات عادية : وهذه لا تصمم على الانفجارات 
2-منشات مهمة : تصمم على تحمل الموجات الاهتزازية الناتجة عن الانفجار(Soft impact) و عادة ما يبنى جدار من البيتون خارج المبنى يمتص هذه الموجات ويخفف اثرها قبل وصولها للمبنى
3-منشات عالية الاهمية : وهذه تصمم على تحمل القوى الصادمة المطبقة مباشرة من المتفجر مثل منشات الطاقة النووية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

Shock, Impact and Explosion: Structural Analysis and Design
by: M.Y.H. Bangash 
http://rapidshare.com/files/169724740/GGP141.rar
وحجمه حوالي 100 ميجا
1300 صفحة
-----------------------------------------------------
Explosion-Resistant Buildings 
by: M.Y.H. Bangash T. Bangash 
http://ifile.it/dlv7of
وحجمه 25 ميجا
800 صفحة

لا يوجد إلا رابط واحد لكل كتاب مما يجعلهما عرضة للضياع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (31 يناير 2009)

Designer's notebook
1
2
3
4
المصدر:
http://www.pci.org/publications/designers_notebook/


----------



## alileith (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بيك وعاشت ايد ايدك هذا م كنت ابحث عليه من زمان 
نخن في العراق في أشد الحاجة لمثل هذه الملفات ومن طول زمن 
نحن لسي لدينا زلازل ولكن مع الاسف ئات الآلاف من الحروب والقنابل لدرجة ادت ألى

زحف تربة الهضبة الغربية لعدة سنتمترات 
ألانحراف الطولي للعديد من الابنية متعددة الطوابق 
تخلخل التربة وما سببه من مشاكل انشائية وهطول تربة +تضرر ألطوابق السفلية والسراديب 
تصدع واسع للكثير من المباني
تضرر سدود العراق بشكل يهدد بكوراث ا




بأختصار 
لم يعد لدينا بالعراق ما يسمى السقف الآمن والمبنى الآمن وتحديدا بالذات منذ العام 1980 و1991

رغم كل التحفضات والاحتياطات الهندسيةلدرجة عجزت حتى الخبرة الفرنسية والآلمانية بل وحتى العبقرية اليابانية (كان لدينا مباني حكومية وملاجئ عسكريية ونووية ومخازن هي دون مبالغة اقرب للخيال العلمي من حيث التطور والابداع الهندسي ) 
يخطئ من ظن يوما ان هنالك بقعة أو قطرا في العالم ضاق ذاق من التفجيرات والقنابل والمصائب ما واجهه العراق


----------



## anass81 (1 فبراير 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> designer's notebook
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...



السلام عليكم

مراجع مميزة جدا تدل على دراستك المتعمقة و اهتمامك بهذا الموضوع , جزاك الله خيرا على اغنائك للموضوع ونترقب المزيد منك ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا..

الخلاصة كما فهمتها (أرجوالتصحيح أن كان الأمر خلاف ذلك) :

أن يكون التصميم متعلق ب Ductile Design اي ان تستخدم التسليح اقل مايمكن بالنسبة للمقطع الخرساني حتى تعطي اكبر وقت ممكن للنجاة ولايكون الأنهيار فجائي .


----------



## JiJ (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:84:
أخي انس بعد الاطلاع ما أمكن على بعض المقالات العلمية حاولت أن أقلص مجال البحث الى دراسة البلاطات البيتونية تحت تاثير الصدم...حقيقة هو مجال جديد تماما بالنسبة الى المعرفة الجامعية التي تلقيتها واحاول ان اشق طريقي فيها رغم الصعوبات الكثيرة..ولدي بعض الاسئلة ان تفضلت باجابتي:

وجدت انه من إحدى وسائل التجريب الديناميكي جهاز إسقاط الكتلة الشاقولي ​
drop hammer device

وهو الاكثر استخداما في حالة السرعات الصغيرة...هل يتوفر لديك معلومات او تفصيلة بالابعاد لاحد هذه الاجهزة؟​

هل من الممكن محاكاة مثل هذا الجهاز باستخدام برامج مثل Abaqus او ansys


ما هو الميزة من استخدام برنامج دون الاخر؟ أي ما هي القدرة المميزة التي يمتلكها برنامج ولا يمتلكها الاخر وخاصة في مجال التحليل الديناميكي؟


هل تستثمر احد هذه البرامج .. وما هي الصعوبة التي يمكن ان اواجهها في استثمار احدها ؟


ماهي قابلية هذا البرنامج لنمذجة حديد التسليح ذو الاشكال المختلفة , مثل تسليح قص مثلا ؟ وهل يبين وصول قضيب معين الى الانقطاع؟


هل يمكن مراقبة انتشار التشققات في مثل هذه البرامج؟


أي ببساط ماهي قدرة البرامج على محاكاة التجربة؟


هل لديك طرق تقريبية في تصميم بلاطات خاضعة لسقوط كتل بسرعات منخفضة حتى حدود 10m/s


تم اعتمادها من قبل الكودات او من لجان خاصة؟حيث يمكن الاستئناس بالقيم الناتجة عنها قبل التصميم الدقيق. وهل يراعى فيها انماط الانهيار المتوقعة , قصية , انعطافية , او مركب من الاثنين...


وجدت الكثير عن تغير خصائص البيتون المسلح تحت تاثير سرعة التشوه ولا اعرف ان كانت الطرائق المستخدمة تاخذ بعين الاعتبار السلوك اللاخطي للمادة,طبعا بغض النظر عن العناصر المنتهية 


طرائق مثل تمثيل الجمل بنظام SDOF او MDOF ​

اسئلة كثيرة وعشوائية تشغلني واجد صعوبة بالغة في فهم هذه الحمولات السريعة ووضع خطوات لتوصيفها:87::18: ​

شاكرة تعاونكم واهتمامكم...​


----------



## علي محمود فراج (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي anass81 على هذا الموضوع القيم ..
و جزاكم الله خيرا khad4 و خالد الأزهري و JiJ على إثراء الموضوع ..


----------



## JiJ (7 فبراير 2009)

بالاضافة الى سؤال عن الحدود الدنيا للتصميم...كالسماكة والتسليح


----------



## anass81 (7 فبراير 2009)

JiJ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:84:
> أخي انس بعد الاطلاع ما أمكن على بعض المقالات العلمية حاولت أن أقلص مجال البحث الى دراسة البلاطات البيتونية تحت تاثير الصدم...حقيقة هو مجال جديد تماما بالنسبة الى المعرفة الجامعية التي تلقيتها واحاول ان اشق طريقي فيها رغم الصعوبات الكثيرة..ولدي بعض الاسئلة ان تفضلت باجابتي:
> 
> وجدت انه من إحدى وسائل التجريب الديناميكي جهاز إسقاط الكتلة الشاقولي ​
> ...



السلام عليكم

الصراحة , معلوماتك في الموضوع وصلت لمراحل متقدمة جدا عن المعلومات البسيطة التي درستها.
والدراسات التي تقومين بها ممتازة ومفيدة جدا وغير مطروقة من قبل.
أتوقع أن لدى الأخ خالد الأزهري معلومات اكثر عن أسئلتك,وسوف أحاول ان ابحث لك عن أجوبة لأسئلتك الصعبة ,بإذن الله تعالى.

مبدئيا , هذا مقال مفيد لك في بحثك

http://www.4shared.com/file/8494385...nd_behavior_of_reinforced_concrete_slabs.html


والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## JiJ (7 فبراير 2009)

اخي انس شكرا لاستجابتك ...بارك الله فيك
كانت الفكرة المبدئية في البحث عن حمولات الصدم...والطريف ان هذه المقالة التي اوردتها هي ما زاد فضولي للبحث عن البلاطات المعرضة للصدم.. اخذت اجمع المعلومات من هنا وهناك وبمساعدتكم الطيبة كونت فكرة اولية عن الموضوع..قادتني المقالات الى هذه التساؤلات ..
انا الان في طور وضع خطة بحث في هذا المجال وفي حال الموافقة من قبل اللجنة استطيع البدء حيث تستغرق الدراسة من سنة الى سنتين... باذن الله ساحاول الوصول الى قيمة علمية ما رغم ضعف الامكانيات حتى على مستوى تحصيل مقال علمي محترم....
شكرا مرة ثانية:84:


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

كتاب اخر متعلق بالموضوع عن دراسة الاستجابة الديناميكية للمواد نتيجة للامواج الناتجة عن الصدمة 

Shock Waves: Measuring The Dynamic Response Of Materials
By *William M. Isbell*




 *Publisher:* Imperial College Press
 *Number Of Pages:* 324
 *Publication :* 2005-04-22
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 186094471X
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781860944710


*Product Description: *
This book presents, in a concise and comprehensive manner, the essential techniques by which shock wave physicists the boundaries of material response to impulsive loads. The author is a well-known figure in shock wave physics, having worked for over forty years with many of the outstanding researchers in the field. The book acquaints readers both with modern instrumentation techniques including interferometers such as the DISAR and the VISAR -- and with methods that have been established by previous generations of experimentalists -- including acoustic measurement techniques and low to moderate strain rate machines. Besides an exposition of the theoretical aspects of shock wave phenomena, it contains large amounts of data on equations of state, spallation , shock wave attenuation from very high pressures, and elastic constants. Much of this information has been previously unavailable in open publications. The text the transition from testing performed with explosives to the use of modern compressed gas guns, which permit much more detailed and controlled conditions. In particular, the pioneered the use of two-stage light gas guns which launch high-density plates against specimens located at the muzzle. The high launch velocity of these guns produced data that represents the highest pressures obtained in the free world at that time.

الروابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/file...suring_The_Dynamic_Response_Of_Materials.html

أو

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/l5w2e4t

وتم اضافته ايضا للمشاركة الاولى

لا تنسوا اهلنا في فلسطين من الدعاء

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كتب أخرى
Modern Protective Structures (Civil and Environmental Engineering)
By Theodor Krauthammer
http://ifile.it/6ysncpk/0824725263.zip


DM 2.08 Blast Resistant Structures


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........


----------



## essamrn (20 مايو 2009)

لو من الامكن وضع المرفقات علي الموقع وليس علي الshare ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## cherifmoh (20 مايو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (20 مايو 2009)

أغنيتمونا بارك الله بكم


----------



## الدعيس خالد (14 فبراير 2010)

*Thank you engr.*

من الرائع ان يكون هناك ان تجد من يساعدك ولكن الاروع قيمة العلم الذي تحويه مشاركتك فلك منا كل تحية وتقدير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## life for rent (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## galal980 (15 فبراير 2010)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا على ما أثروا معلوماتنا
وهذا هو حال الملتقى دائما


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 أبريل 2010)

This book is aimed at all engineers and architects involved in the design of building structures, and should enable them to have a better understanding of their own and their client's responsibilities in providing buildings which, in the event of an explosion, minimize damage to people and property.

http://rapidshare.com/files/360340296/Blast_Effect_on_Buildings_by_Thomas_Telford__1995_.pdf


----------



## mbakir88 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م انس وبارك الله فيك وباحباءك جميعا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا دكتور انس علي الموضوع الرائع والمتقدم - والشكر موصول للدكتور خالد الازهري وياحبذا لوتم رفع الكتاب علي موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير وجزاكم الله جميعاً خيراً


----------



## mmd230 (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم آمين
ونصر الله أهلنا في غزة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 أبريل 2010)

Shock, Impact and Explosion: Structural Analysis and Design
by: M.Y.H. Bangash 
http://www.4shared.com/file/gVwYceL8/Shock_Impact_and_Explosion.html

رابط اخر على الفورشيرد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا دكتورخالد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## ketchi (29 أبريل 2010)

التصميم على الإنفجارات أصبح من المواضيع الحيوية في عالم اليوم . مع انتشار الهجوم على المباني بالقنابل .. كما أنه يشمل أيضاً تصميم المصانع و اماكن التخزين للمواد القابلة للإنفجار .

نواتج الإنفجار تكون على شكل موجة هواء قوية ناتجة عن الضغط الذي يولده الإنفجار .. حيث تضرب المنشأ بسرعة كبيرة جداً مولدةً ضغطاً ديناميكياً عالية .. و بالإضافة لموجة الإنفجار يكون هنالك متبقيات الإنفجار أو الشظايا التي تضرب المنشأ أيضاً.

من أهم العوامل في التصميم على الإنفجار ما يسمى بال scaled destance حيث توضح التأثير الذي سيسببه الإنفجار و هي تحسب من وزن العبوة المنفجرة (على حسب نوعها) و مسافتها من المنشأ (لهذا توضع حواجز خرسانية على مسافة من المباني , حيث تمنع السيارات المفخخة مثلأ من الإقتراب من المبني و بذلك تقلل تأثير الإنفجار)

أهم ما يميز ضغط الإنفجار عن الأحمال الديناميكية الأخرى هو أرتفاع قيمته و صغر زمن تأثيره .. حيث يكون زمن التأثير عادة أقل من ثانية واحدة . وهو ما يشكل صعوبة عند إجراء التحليل لأننا سنحتاج إلى time step صغيرة جداً لنتمكن من تحليل التأثير بصورة مناسبة .

تتكون موجة الإنفجار من جزئين , يكون الجزء الأول عبارة عن ضغط موجب في فترة زمنية قصيرة جداً كما أسلفنا , يتبعه طور سالب ناتج عن تفريغ الهواء خلف موجة الإنفجار و هو أطول زمناً و أقل قيمة مقارنة بالطور الموجب.

من أشهر المراجع المعتمدة للتصميم ضد الإنفجارات هو الكود الأمريكي الصادر من وزارة الدفاع TM5-1300 حيث يحتوى على جميع المعلومات اللازمة للتصميم.

يتحدث الجزء الأول عن الإنفجارات بصورة عامة و تعريفها و أنواعها و أنواع الأحمال الناتجة عنها . أما الجزء الثاني فهو مخصص لحساب أحمال الإنفجار على المباني و الطرق المؤدية إلى ذلك مع وجود الكثير من ال charts التي تساعد على حساب خصائص الإنفجار.

الجزء الثالث مختص بالتحليل الديناميكي للعناصر المختلفة , حيث يقدم طريقة تحويل العناصر الإنشائية من عناصر متعددة درجات الحرية multi-degrees-of -freedom الى عناصر ذات درجة حرية واحدة single-degree -of-freedom و كيفية التحليل لها للحصول على أقصي ترخيم و على الزمن الذي يحدث فيه 

الجزء الرابع هو لتصميم الخرصانة المسلحة , أما الخامس فلتصميم الحديد steel members


----------



## ketchi (29 أبريل 2010)

التحليل الديناميكي لأحمال الإنفجار شديد الصعوبة لذا يحتوى الكود TM5-1300 كما أسلفنا على طريقة لتحويل العناصر الى درجة حرية واحدة ثم دراسة تأثير موجة الإنفجار عليها ..

يمثل الطور الموجب وهو الأكبر تأثيراً بدالة مثلثية تكون قيمتها أكبر قيمة للضغط عند الزمن 0 ثانية و تساوي الصفر عند الزمن Td و هو زمن نهاية تأثير الإنفجار .. و يتم الحصول على قيمة الضغط P و زمن وصول الموجة و زمن النهاية من ال charts بناءً على ال scaled distance .

أما التحليل الدقيق فيتم بإستعمال طريقة finite element لدراسة التأثير على العناصر المختلفة و يتم حل المعادلات الديناميكية الناتجة (تكون في شكل مصفوفات) إما بطريقة تراكب الأطوار (modal superposition) أو بالتكامل (numerical integration)

كما يجب أخذ ال nonlinearity في الإعتبار فتصميم العناصر بالطريقة الخطية العادية مكلف جداً إقتصادياً . لذا يتم تصميمها لتتحمل حدوث تشوه plastic deformation أو ما يسمى بال elasto-pastic behavior مع الحفاظ على إستقرار المنشأ ككل .

غالباً يتم تجاهل التخميد أو ال damping عند التحليل لأن الإنفجار يأخذ زمناً صغيراً جداً و يكون زمن وصول العنصر لأقصى تأثير maximum response أجزاء من أجزاء من الثانية لذلك يكون تأثير ال damping شبه معدوم عند هذه اللحظة . وهي اللحظة المهمة عند إجراء التصميم . فكما قلنا أن قيمة ال load تكون أكبر شيئ في البداية ثم تقل مع الزمن بشكل دالة خطية .


----------



## تباتاتا (29 أبريل 2010)

as-salam 3alykum
jazak ALLAH khayran


----------



## أبو الحمزة (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بك و أثابك على هذا , من زمان و أنا عم دور على هيك كتب و مراجع


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (6 مايو 2010)

ارجو من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة -ه- (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم احتاج مرجع مثل الكود الامريكي في تصميم blast design افيدوني


----------



## مهندسة -ه- (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ketchi اشكرك بس ممكن توضحلي اكتر يعني انا مثلا عندي مبنى من ارع طوابق وبدي اصمحح ضد الانفجارات شو الخطوات الي لازم اعرفها واسويها ؟


----------



## hasan hussam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جوزيتم خير الجزاء على ما تضيفوه لنا من مواضيع مهمه نادرا ما نراها في المنتديات


----------



## مهندسة -ه- (11 أكتوبر 2010)

عندي مبنى لازم اصممه ضد انفجار يسوي pressure مقدارم 6 bar وموعارفة كيف ابدا او شو اسوي ممكن حد يساعد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووعة


شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## shuaa said (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركتم على هذه المراجع والشروحات لانه المكتبه العربيه تحتاج هكذا مراجع وقد اشرفت في ثمانينات القرن الماضي على ملاجئ نوع abc وكم كنت بحاجه لمثل هذه المراجع ولكن لم اجدها في حينه
تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بالموفقيه


----------



## زوسر (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا لللافادة بس يا ريت ترفع الكود الامريكى باجزائة فى المنتدى وياريت كمان لو فى مثال محلول


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ولكن انا عندي سؤال وارجو ان اجد الاجابة علية - بعض المواصفات تنص علي انة عند تصميم المباني لمقاومة الانفجار لابد ان ان يكون الاطار الخارجي للمبني سواء كان حوائط خرسانية او حوائط طوب مباني مصمم علي ان يتحمل قوة الانفجار فقط ولا يكون طرف في الجملة الانشائية للمبني "بمعني انة لا تكون هذة الحوائط حاملة لبلاطات الادوار" السؤال هنا في هذه الحالة كيف تكون الوصلة بين هذة احوائط والمبني لتحقيق ذلك الشرط ؟!!!
واذا كان المبني متعدد الطوابق فان ارتفاع الحائط سوف يكون كبير وحمل الانفجار الواقع علي الحائط يصل في بعض الاحيان الي حوالي 10 طن/م2 وبالتالي العزم المتولد علي الحائط في الاسفل يكون كبير جدا وبالتالي سمك الحائط بيكون كبير جدا مقارنة بالعناصر الانشائية الحاملة للمبني نفسة !!!!!!


----------



## anass81 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

mazzagangy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ولكن انا عندي سؤال وارجو ان اجد الاجابة علية - بعض المواصفات تنص علي انة عند تصميم المباني لمقاومة الانفجار لابد ان ان يكون الاطار الخارجي للمبني سواء كان حوائط خرسانية او حوائط طوب مباني مصمم علي ان يتحمل قوة الانفجار فقط ولا يكون طرف في الجملة الانشائية للمبني "بمعني انة لا تكون هذة الحوائط حاملة لبلاطات الادوار" السؤال هنا في هذه الحالة كيف تكون الوصلة بين هذة احوائط والمبني لتحقيق ذلك الشرط ؟!!!





mazzagangy قال:


> واذا كان المبني متعدد الطوابق فان ارتفاع الحائط سوف يكون كبير وحمل الانفجار الواقع علي الحائط يصل في بعض الاحيان الي حوالي 10 طن/م2 وبالتالي العزم المتولد علي الحائط في الاسفل يكون كبير جدا وبالتالي سمك الحائط بيكون كبير جدا مقارنة بالعناصر الانشائية الحاملة للمبني نفسة !!!!!!


 
السلام عليكم

ما أعرفه أنه لا يشترط أن يتم فصل الجملة المقاومة لل blast عن جملة البناء نفسه, بل في الحالات التي أعرفها , تم تقوية جملة البناء نفسها بحيث تتحمل القوى الناتجة عن الانفجار بوسائل عديدة , كاستخدام الكربون فايبر CRFP او استخدام اشتراطات خاصة في اساسات الجدران الحاملة بحيث تمتص هذه الجدران الصدمة

http://www.masonryconstruction.com/industry-news.asp?sectionID=790&articleID=582790
http://www.structuremag.org/article.aspx?articleID=410


هذا لا يمنع من أنني اطلعت على عدد من الأبنية في أمريكا وقد تم تصميم جدار خارجي منفصل عنها مهمته الوحيدة هي امتصاص أمواج الصدمة Impact waves أو على الأقل التخفيف قدر الامكان من أثرها ولم يكن هناك رابط بين هذا الجدار والبناء نفسه 

وللمزيد , أنصحك بقراءة الكتب التي وضعتها أنا والزملاء الكرام في المشاركات السابقة


----------



## anass81 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

وللمزيد من المعلومات , هذه بعض ملفات الفيديو عن تجارب متعلقة بالموضوع وهي مختصة بنوع خاص من الزجاج والتغطية المقاومة للانفجار

http://www.youtube.com/user/wrightstyle001


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم فرج عن اهل غزة واهل سوريا كربهم


----------



## alileith (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لبرنامج الansys فهو يبين الاحمال تحت تاثير الانفجار او اي حمل صدمي اخر 
اما فبالتصميمي فبرنامج الساب هو الي يبين التشققات

اماعن الطريقة التصميمة فالحل باتباع الاinfluencec line وناخذ اسوا حمل ممكن ونصمم عليه 

لكن في تصميم الكونكريت مانخلي middle stip or column stri ولا نصمم شرائح لا وانما يكون بحساب اسوا حمل صدمي مضروب بالعامل الديناميكي k للمبنى او المنشا ومن ثم نصمم بعامل امان معين ونبني عليه

لكن في الانفجارات نزيد حديد القص 

هنالك امر اخر للتوضيح 
غالبا بتصاميم الانفجارات يكون السقف من بلاطتين خرسانية بينمهام طبقة من الرمل لتقوم بامتصاص الطاقة الحركية للانفجار 

وفي الدول المتقدمة كاليابان تم اضافة جهاز مانع الزلازل لتقليل الحمل الديناميكي الناتج من الاهتزازات الناتجة عنها


----------



## alileith (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنالك امر اخر وهو اننا نزيد الافور لاب للتسليح


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير..يعطيك العافية


----------



## anass81 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

المزيد

http://www.wbdg.org/resources/resistexplosivethreat.php


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thanks*_​


----------



## Lizo161 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسين 
الرجاء الافادة بموضوع الحوائط الخارجية المقاومة للانفجار حيث لى سؤال بخصوص الحوائط تكون مصنوعه من الخرسانة المسلحة الحائط اجمالى ارتفاع 7 م (6م فوق الارض -1 م مدفون ) الرجاء الافادة فى نوعيه ومواصفات الخرسانة المستخدمة والتسليح المطلوب ،علما بان هذا الحائط لا يحمل اى من عناصر المبنى الانشائية ،فهو يمثل سور خارجى للمبنى لحماية من انفجار ما حولة وهل يوجد مواصفات مختصة بالحوائط الداخلية تساعد على حماية المبنى من الانفجار


----------



## eng.aymen (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس اليمني (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاءك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا

على فكره افضل برنامج لمحاكاة وتقيم اثر الانفجارات على المنشاءات هو برنامج (ls-dyna)


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات و الملفات و الكتب المفيدة في هذا المجال


----------



## lemon tree (15 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طلعت الخماش (11 مايو 2012)

السيد anasss81 شكرا جدا لاستجابتكم الكريمة والسريعة والكريمة ارجو من الله ان يوفقك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## مريم مية (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..انشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hussien abdoh (13 أكتوبر 2015)

هنالك خلل في تحميل المرجع الاساسي لتصميم المباني طبقا للجيش الامريكي ( الرابط ) 
ارجوا التأكد 
​


----------



## anass81 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

hussien abdoh قال:


> هنالك خلل في تحميل المرجع الاساسي لتصميم المباني طبقا للجيش الامريكي ( الرابط )
> ارجوا التأكد
> ​



فعلا

تم حذف الرابط من الموقع

سوف احاول البحث عن رابط اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## AutoHakeem (18 أكتوبر 2015)

اخواني الكرام يرجى الأطلاع على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t539019.html


----------

